# Lvl 60 Gilde aufziehn/interesse?



## Sylfa (5. November 2007)

Soa also nachdem ich beide Lvl 60 Threads gelesen habe wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen ob ihr einfach mit einen Char auf einem abgesprochenem Realm anfangen möchtet (persöhnlicher favo. Horde), wo dann eben diese Gruppe eine Gilde gründet und gemeinsam sich einen 60er aufzieht, und dauf diesen 'alten' Content spezialisiert.
Gibt nur ein Problem was ich sehe, un dis wäre das man nach all dem Geraide irgendwann doch 61 oder so erreicht, was dann wieder lame käme. Aber nja dis erstma nich als Hauptproblem ansehen.

Meldet euch, ruhig, schreibt eure Klasse die ihr erstellen möchtet in den Post, ich werde dies dann in einer Liste zusammenfassen und sagen wir mal wenn da wirklich 30 aktive Leute zusammenkämen, wäre das ja schonmal ein Anfang.

Nya so als Schlusswort möchte ich noch erwähnen das dies zwar nich den kompletten alten Flair wieder zurückbringt aber wäre immerhin besser als überhaupt nichts. Nja 30 reicht jedoch nich für zB AQ40 aber wer was erreicht erlebt Erfolg un der Erfolg bringt zumindest meist positvie Konzequenzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ein etwas weiter ausgeführter Gedanke, also bitte keine zu Harte kritikm nicht immer alles zum Scheitern verurteilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Sylfa

Projekt-Details:
- Gestartet am: 10 / 11 / 07
- Gilde: Instinct
- Realm: Der abyssische Rat
- Fraktion: Horde
- Kontaktpersonen Ingame: Kontri, Grünefeder, Aura.
- Webauftritt: Under Construction

Liste der Beteiligten:
01.) - finnski                   -  Mage/Hexer/Krieger   - nicht bekannt
02.) - Lufix                      -  Hunter/Priester         - Troll
03.) - domel                    -  Krieger                    - Untoter
04.) - The Darkwarlock    -  Krieger                     - Taure
05.) - iqHunter-Gilneas     -  Paladin                    - Blutelf
06.) - MrMichi                  - Schamane/Paladin     - nicht bekannt
07.) - Arathor                  - Druide/Schamane      - Taure
08.) - Deathflower            - Druide                      - Taure
09.) - cedi10                    - Druide                      - Taure
10.) - Prieticus                  - Krieger                     - Taure
11.) - Thoor                      - Schurke                    - nicht bekannt
12.) - Thunderlady             - Priester        - nicht bekannt
13.) - Schamll                   - Jäger                        - Orc
14.) - Dulkarash                - Priester                     - Blutelf
15.) - Celva                      - Druide                      - Taure
16.) - Dustyinc                  - Priester                     - Untoter
17.) - Prêmutos                 - Priester                     - Blutelf
18.) - T@gi                        - Priester/Schamane/Druide - Untoter/Taure
19.) - lucut                        - Priester                     - Untoter
20.) - Punica Fresh             - nicht bekannt             - nicht bekannt
21.) - Spritey                     - Paladin                      - Blutelf
22.) - Mâgicus @ Thrall        - Krieger/Priester/Magier -Untoter
23.) - Tugark                      - Schurke                    - nicht bekannt
24.) - sTrG                         - Druide                      - Taure
25.) - mrxxx007                 - Schamane/Krieger/Hexenmeister -Orc/Taure/Untoter
26.) - Tántárár                   - Jäger                        - Taure
27.) - spieder119                - nicht bekannt            - nicht bekannt
28.) - AchundKrach             - Priester/Paladin         - Blutelf
29.) - skafds                       -Schamane                 - Orc
30.) - Jsn                            - Hexenmeister/Magier -Untoter
31.) - VsFs                          - nicht bekannt            - nicht bekannt
32.) - ling-ling                     - Hexenmeister            - nicht bekannt
33.) - Aribef                        - Jäger                        - nicht bekannt
34.) - Schaggrath                - Schamane/Hexenmeister -Troll/Orc
35.) - Soramac                   - Schamane                  - Orc
36.) - Djarim                      - Magier                        - Untoter
37.) - lam3                         - Schurke                     - Troll
38.) - Trudla                       - Schurke                     - Untoter
39.) - Kraila                        - nicht bekannt             - nicht bekannt
40.) - deadman200              - Healer                       - nicht bekannt
41.) - skyline01                   - nicht bekannt              - nicht bekannt
42.) - crawlix                       - Schamane                 - nicht bekannt
43.) - KleinHarti                   - Krieger                      - nicht bekannt
44.) - ReGarde                    - Schamane                  - Taure
45.) - e_NOD                       - Krieger/Priester/Jäger - Untoter/Blutelf/Orc
46.) - Nonameno                  - Schurke/Hexenmeister/Magier  - Untoter/Blutelf
47.) - Scorpic                      - nicht bekannt              - nicht bekannt
48.) - EneasArygos              - Schurke                     - Untoter
49.) - EneasArygos' Gefährte - Hexenmeister            - Untoter
50.) - psychoworld               - nicht bekannt              - nicht bekannt
51.) - Frek01                       - nicht bekannt              - nicht bekannt
52.) - Gorna                        - Schurke                        - Blutelf
53.) - ESRB                         - nicht bekannt               - nicht bekannt
54.) - rEdiC                         - Druide                        - Taure
55.) - Lefarian                     - Krieger/Schamane/Druide - Taure
56.) - Flapp                         - Hexenmeister/Magier/Priester - Blutelf
57.) - Chaoskaot                 - Krieger                        - Taure
58.) - Coriace                      - Jäger                          - Blutelf
59.) - Halo29                       - Druide/Jäger                - Taure/nicht bekannt
60.) - Tahlo                         - Schurke                       - Untoter
61.) - snooze.G5                  - Druide                         - Taure
62.) - Lorya                         - Hexenmeister              - Untoter
63.) - TieViper                     - Priester                       - Untoter
64.) - Aratosao                    - Priester/Paladin            - nicht bekannt/Blutelf
65.) - DarkSaph                  - Schamane                    - Taure
66.) - Ashraan                    - Druide                          - Taure


----------



## finnski (6. November 2007)

Sylfa schrieb:


> Soa also nachdem ich beide Lvl 60 Threads gelesen habe wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen ob ihr einfach mit einen Char auf einem abgesprochenem Realm anfangen möchtet (persöhnlicher favo. Horde), wo dann eben diese Gruppe eine Gilde gründet und gemeinsam sich einen 60er aufzieht, und dauf diesen 'alten' Content spezialisiert.
> Gibt nur ein Problem was ich sehe, un dis wäre das man nach all dem Geraide irgendwann doch 61 oder so erreicht, was dann wieder lame käme. Aber nja dis erstma nich als Hauptproblem ansehen.
> 
> Meldet euch, ruhig, schreibt eure Klasse die ihr erstellen möchtet in den Post, ich werde dies dann in einer Liste zusammenfassen und sagen wir mal wenn da wirklich 30 aktive Leute zusammenkämen, wäre das ja schonmal ein Anfang.
> ...



bin dabei! mit mage oder hexer dann!   

Zum thema leveln beim raiden musst ganz einfach nen acc nehmen an dem noch kein bc freigeschalten worden ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lufix (6. November 2007)

OK. 

Bin leider erst in 4 wochen wieder in detuschland. Dann wuerd ich mich aber gerne daran beteiligen.

Troll Hunter oder priester faende ich interessant.

schreib einfach ne PM wenns wann, wo losgeht
mfg Lufix


zu dem lvl problem : einfach BC deinstallieren oder wow normal nochal ohne BC installieren.


----------



## Dirkster (6. November 2007)

Lufix schrieb:


> zu dem lvl problem : einfach BC deinstallieren oder wow normal nochal ohne BC installieren.




Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube, dann kommt beim Einloggen die Meldung, dass der Acc für BC freigeschaltet ist und man BC installieren soll und es läuft nicht. Das geht also so nicht.


----------



## Lufix (6. November 2007)

:-/ behindert.


----------



## b1ubb (6. November 2007)

hmmm ... 
naja die idee find ich auch gut, 

aber lvl 60 macht man nicht einfach mal so in einem wochenende oder so 
bis man lvl 60 is vergehen wochen usw - und das ist dann schon sher sehr zeitaufwändig 
natürlich ist es ne tolle sache, aber ob sich der zeitaufwand lohnt ? ist ne andere frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (6. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmm ...
> naja die idee find ich auch gut,
> 
> aber lvl 60 macht man nicht einfach mal so in einem wochenende oder so
> ...



ab patch 2.3 lohnt sich das, weil dann gehts ja wesentlich schneller  und wenn sie eh erst in ein paar wochen starten wollen...

würde gern mittmachen bloß bin leider überzeugter ally :/ wünsch euch viel glück!


----------



## oldman (6. November 2007)

ohne bc sollte das funzen mann muss ja nicht bc haben wenn man nur allte gebiete spielt. ich finde die idee zwar blöd aber wenns spass macht viel erfolg.


----------



## b1ubb (6. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> ab patch 2.3 lohnt sich das, weil dann gehts ja wesentlich schneller  und wenn sie eh erst in ein paar wochen starten wollen...
> 
> würde gern mittmachen bloß bin leider überzeugter ally :/ wünsch euch viel glück!



ja gut patch 2.3 ist zwar was schönes, aber das lvln wird nur um 15% schneller
das ist jetzt nicht gerade die welt ! würd ich sagen, man braucht trotzdem noch einige zeit
bis man dann lvl 60 ist, und wenn man lvl 60 ist - braucht man mal feuer resi equip
und dann auch noch 40 mann austatten das sie MC gehen - ist schon ne lange zeit !
aber wenns spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ihr auf dem server destromath anfängt - bin ich mit meinem shamy dabei
wenn ihr auf dem server azashra anfängt - bin ich mit ally mage / schurken dabei
wenn ihr auf dem server Echsenkessen anfängt - bin ich mit ally Krieger / Jäger dabei 

ausser es dürfen wirklich keine 70er mit =) 
dann binich mit gar nix dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lufix (6. November 2007)

hmm, also en extra acc kauf ich mir nicht dafuer.... und mit 70ern in 60er inzen sit irgendwie kacke.... wuerde aber bei nem regelmaessigen MC auf eredar als tank mit :-D nur fuer den unwahrschienlich fall dass ich beide thunderfury teile bekomme :-D

also wie gesagt: auf eredar alte inzen als 70 (leider) mitraiden.... Da bin ich aber auf Ally seite


----------



## domel (6. November 2007)

Das wäre ja eine tolle sache, ich bin dabei!
Horde ist ok, Untoter Krieger!
Bloß es gibt sooo viele probleme bei der sache
nur mal um 4 zu schreiben:
1. 40 mann finden die damit machen
2. alle müßten ja ihre mains vernachläsigen um das richtig durch zuziehen
3. welcher server!?
4.die gilde dann auch zusammen zuhalten


----------



## b1ubb (6. November 2007)

domel schrieb:


> Das wäre ja eine tolle sache, ich bin dabei!
> Horde ist ok, Untoter Krieger!
> Bloß es gibt sooo viele probleme bei der sache
> nur mal um 4 zu schreiben:
> ...



und den wichtigstens punkt 

alle 40 man austatten mit ordentlich feuer resi gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und überhaupt damit sie dann auch noch dmg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## finnski (6. November 2007)

hm also wenn jemand wirklich interesiert ist ne level 60 gilde aufzumachen hat der denke ich mal kein problem den dann zu seinem main zu machen und das feuer resi equip zu sammeln! 

ABER: ihr habt schon recht da finden sich nie 40 leute! Auserdem braucht man min 60 weil nie alle 40 da sind! 

Also mir gehts so das ich mit meinem 70 main nur noch bischen bg mach und arena! Weil mir die neuen inis einfach nicht gefallen! 

Habe nur mal gehofft das es mehreren so geht und die gerne ne level 60 gilde aufmachen! 

Ja zu dem thema keine 70... wenn wir keine mit nehmen wirds wohl nix wenn welche ist das misst weil das dann ja wieder halbes durchgeziehe ist! Auserdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das nen 70er 100 raids mit macht weil ihm das dann gar nix bringt! 

Alli oder horde währe mir egal wobei mir alli fast schon lieber währe weil dann kann ich wieder meinen tollen gnom mage hoch zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ganzen probs würde ganz einfach nen classic server lösen aber giebts ja net^^ Und da ist auch nix in aussieht soweit ich weis!


----------



## finnski (6. November 2007)

Ach es sollen die die loots der alten inis aufgebessert werden weil jemand ob das auch für strat ubrs lbrs brd usw gillt! Weil das würde das raiden mit 60 auch erleichtern! weil z.b. ist auf den d1 sett magister sett kaum spell drauf!

Ach und fals keine 60 leute zusammen geht vieleicht haben ja 20 60er lust auf zg oder aq 20 oder nur 10/5 auf ubrs strat scholo usw 

Währe ja auch was bis man 60 dann hat


----------



## fripon (6. November 2007)

> ja gut patch 2.3 ist zwar was schönes, aber das lvln wird nur um 15% schneller
> das ist jetzt nicht gerade die welt !



Ab 30-60 sollen qs auch wesentlich mehr Exp bringen als jetzt.

Von daher wird es schon deutlich schneller gehen.

Bzw. ab lvl. 20 wird jedes level 15% weniger Exp brauchen.(bis 60)

MfG


----------



## tHe aXe (6. November 2007)

Finde die Idee eigentlich auch blöd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber jedem das seine... Ich versteh zwar nicht was ihr alle an Old Style WoW findet aber egal... Ich bin zwar erst 4 Monate vor BC eingestiegen hab aber trotzdem die alten Raidinnis gesehen und sry aber Kara, SSC und gleich Zul Aman sehen eindeutig stimmungsvoller aus als zB MC, Nur Naxx ist ungeschlagen ^^


----------



## Schmog (6. November 2007)

Schau mal auf "Die Arguswacht" vorbei. Ist nen Rp-PvP Server auf dem aber nicht wirklich rp betrieben wird ^^.

Dort einfach jmd der Gilde "Classic WoW" anwhispern. Sind atm ~30 aktive Spieler um den Bereich lvl 20-43 rum.


----------



## Kommissar_Tim (6. November 2007)

also das lvl up von 60-61 kann sehr lange auf sich warten, ich hab mit 60 in zul gurub gerade mal 4 ep für nen monster beckommen, na dann fröhliches leveln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (6. November 2007)

Bin dabei! Ich bin... Ehm... Taure... Krieger... oder... Ne! Jäger! Nein Krieger!


----------



## finnski (6. November 2007)

Ich denke auch wenn man mal zu 10 oder ist das da auch was geht und man sich langsam andere spieler zusammensuchen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (6. November 2007)

so seltsam es auch klingt, ich würde einen heilig pala machen =D

Irgendwer muss das ja eh machen und so n bischen Heilen wolt ich immer schomal, ob Horde oder ally is mir relativ egal solangs bei der horde ne weibliche Elfe sein darf ^^


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (6. November 2007)

Lufix schrieb:


> OK.
> 
> zu dem lvl problem : einfach BC deinstallieren oder wow normal nochal ohne BC installieren.




Du kannst einen Account der bereits mit dem BC Key "aktiviert" ist nicht ohne BC spielen und nur die wenigstens würden sich ein 2tes wow kaufen^^


----------



## finnski (6. November 2007)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> so seltsam es auch klingt, ich würde einen heilig pala machen =D
> 
> Irgendwer muss das ja eh machen und so n bischen Heilen wolt ich immer schomal, ob Horde oder ally is mir relativ egal solangs bei der horde ne weibliche Elfe sein darf ^^



wenn du ne blutelfe machst oder wenn man nen draenai macht muss man aber bc acktivieren und man levelt nach 60^^


----------



## finnski (6. November 2007)

versteh den satz net :und nur die wenigstens würden sich ein 2tes wow kaufen^^

na ja eifach nochmal ein zweites wow kaufen ohne bc dann levelt man net nach 60


----------



## Sylfa (6. November 2007)

Also bis jetzt fehlt da noch einiges an Masse^^. K lvl 60 erreicht man nicht mal einfach so aber ich find es geht doch no fix genug bisher, nja was anderes also atm ist noch nicht entschieden ob Ally oder Horde ist nur mein persöhnlicher Favorit mehr nicht. Und das ganze kann bloss umgesetzt werden wenn sich ca 30 Leute melden. Das würde für Inzen wie AQ40 immernoch nich reichen jedoch für ZG un dergleichen fürs voerste schon. 
Achja wusst garnicht das ohne BC die lvl 60 sperre wieder drin ist o.O dacht hätte gelesen das die sperre durch BC höher gesetzt wurde jedoch könnte man 70 nur halt mit hilfe der Scherbenwelt erreichen... was nicht ausschliesst das man ohne BC 70 werden kann. (nach sehr sehr sehr langer Zeit)^^.

mfg Sylfa


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (6. November 2007)

Man könnte ja zu anfangs den ein oder anderen 70er tank und Healer mit nehmen für Funraids findet sich auf meinem Heimatserver (Gilneas) eigendlich immer wer. Wenn dann die ersten mal einige epics haben könnte das langsam nach lassen so erspar man sich das lästige FR equip gefarme, für die anfangsbosse brauchste in MC zb noch nicht so viel FR als ranged klasse melees auch nicht zwingend


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (6. November 2007)

finnski schrieb:


> wenn du ne blutelfe machst oder wenn man nen draenai macht muss man aber bc acktivieren und man levelt nach 60^^



Ohne BC kann ich meinen account garnicht spielen und ich werd mir sicher kein 2tes WoW kaufen und zahlen.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (6. November 2007)

finnski schrieb:


> versteh den satz net :und nur die wenigstens würden sich ein 2tes wow kaufen^^
> 
> na ja eifach nochmal ein zweites wow kaufen ohne bc dann levelt man net nach 60



Wenn du mir die 12 Euro Monatlich dazu gibst....


----------



## finnski (6. November 2007)

Sylfa schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt fehlt da noch einiges an Masse^^. K lvl 60 erreicht man nicht mal einfach so aber ich find es geht doch no fix genug bisher, nja was anderes also atm ist noch nicht entschieden ob Ally oder Horde ist nur mein persöhnlicher Favorit mehr nicht. Und das ganze kann bloss umgesetzt werden wenn sich ca 30 Leute melden. Das würde für Inzen wie AQ40 immernoch nich reichen jedoch für ZG un dergleichen fürs voerste schon.
> Achja wusst garnicht das ohne BC die lvl 60 sperre wieder drin ist o.O dacht hätte gelesen das die sperre durch BC höher gesetzt wurde jedoch könnte man 70 nur halt mit hilfe der Scherbenwelt erreichen... was nicht ausschliesst das man ohne BC 70 werden kann. (nach sehr sehr sehr langer Zeit)^^.
> 
> mfg Sylfa



hm das höre ich zum ersten mal sollten mal jemand fragen der das schon mal gemacht hat^^ oder wir sagen leveln nach ok ok aber raiden und inis nur ohne bc equip lol^^ ka weis auch net wenn das nicht klappen würde das macnn auch ohne bc leveln kann währe das sch****°^^


----------



## Woahlock (6. November 2007)

finnski schrieb:


> versteh den satz net :und nur die wenigstens würden sich ein 2tes wow kaufen^^
> 
> na ja eifach nochmal ein zweites wow kaufen ohne bc dann levelt man net nach 60



Und nur die Wenigsten würden sich ein 2tes Wow kaufen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## finnski (6. November 2007)

man könnte ja auch schon mal zu 5 ne gilde anfangen bin mir sichen das man mit der zwit mehr findet die mit machen würden! also ich würde am liebsten nen gnom mage oder hexer oder nen nachtelfen krieger machen (deff)  fals alle horde wollen nen untoten^^


----------



## finnski (6. November 2007)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Ohne BC kann ich meinen account garnicht spielen und ich werd mir sicher kein 2tes WoW kaufen und zahlen.



hm jop stimmt ich würde es schon machen aber werden wohl kaum welche machen^^ wenn man nen neuen char hoch zockt und mit dem nur die alten inis macht glaun ich kann man max bis 66 oder so leveln oder?^^


----------



## MrMichi (6. November 2007)

So, würde gerne mitmachen!
ganz gerne Horde, weil ich schon die ganze Zeit Ally spiele und ich einfach die "alten" Instanzen besser gelungen finde.

Ich würde einen PvP Realm vorschlagen, den "gute" Sachen bekommt man auch im PvP.
Zu den "Man levelt ja dann in den Inzen"-> keine Sorge Patchwork bringt gewaltige schier undglaubliche 5EXP,.. der Mob dahinter 6... naja bis du dann mal zu weit kommst,.. das dauert... und ich denke wenn dann ma der ein oder andere 61 oder 62 wird, wird sich schon keiner ins Hemd pis...

Also würd jetzt nur wissen

Welcher Server
Horde / Ally


persöhnlich würde ich gern Hexxer oder auch Schammy/Pala spielen und würde auch Nathrezim vorschlagen, da hab ich ein 54 Hexxer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüßle

Michi


----------



## finnski (6. November 2007)

ka welcher server im mom sind wir ja nur 4 oder^^ bischen wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrMichi (6. November 2007)

Wie nennen wir uns dann? BuffedOldInzenRaidingTeam  oder in klein BuffedOIRT oder Boirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (6. November 2007)

Ich wäre auch dabei da ich eh kaum in die neuen großen inis gehe. schreibt einfach mal auf welchem Server wir dann zocken. Achja ich würde entweder ein Tauren HealDudu oder Healschami zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## finnski (7. November 2007)

also so wie ich das sehe will der großteil horde oder?^^ 

also denke mal irgend nen rp-pvp server 

rp weil: ich denke mal auf nem rp server findet man schneller spieler die evtl mit würden! 
pvp weil: man da gut das epische pvp sett farmen kann was ganz gut ist und man so schneller fortschritte macht als mir dem d1 ini zeug^^ 

oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Deathflower (7. November 2007)

wenn das irgendwie funzt ohne nen 2tes WoW zu kaufen bin ich dabei / druide(heal)  egal ob Horde oder Ally


----------



## Farodien (7. November 2007)

Dirkster schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube, dann kommt beim Einloggen die Meldung, dass der Acc für BC freigeschaltet ist und man BC installieren soll und es läuft nicht. Das geht also so nicht.



Nein ist kein Problem, habe auf Arbeit nur WoW ohne BC installiert, läuft super.




Schmog schrieb:


> Schau mal auf "Die Arguswacht" vorbei. Ist nen Rp-PvP Server auf dem aber nicht wirklich rp betrieben wird ^^.
> 
> Dort einfach jmd der Gilde "Classic WoW" anwhispern. Sind atm ~30 aktive Spieler um den Bereich lvl 20-43 rum.



Wundert mich nicht, Die Arguswacht ist ja auch seit längerem ein Toter Server auf dem garnichts geht.

Die Idee selber finde ich Klasse, die Farmerei für Equip denke ich ist das kleinere Problem, die Leute zusammen zu bekommen und vorallem zu halten wird denke ich schwerer.

Drücke dir, euch die Daumen, wenn was geht lass es uns wissen.


----------



## finnski (7. November 2007)

also habe mir gerade einen hexer auf der horde am server "der abysische rat" erstellt ist ein pvp rp server giebts dagegen einwände?^^ also wer lust hat ne gilde aufzumachen kann mich da anschreiben mein char dort heist "AURA" geh aber jetzt in die arbeit bin ab ca 16 uhr on! 

Boirt hört sich dut an als gildenname 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylfa (7. November 2007)

Also würde mich gern dem Management/Leitung des ganzen Projekts annehmen aber dazu fehlt mir momentan einfach die Zeit, daher weiss ich selbst nochnicht ob ich bei meiner eigenen Idee mitmachen kann. Mäh... >.<
Wär nice wenn sich dafür trotzdem wer finden würd


----------



## MrMichi (7. November 2007)

Ok dann treffen wir uns aufm Abysische Rat, werde zwar diese Woche nicht so viel Zeit haben aber das wird schon was werden denke ich


----------



## finnski (7. November 2007)

Sylfa schrieb:


> Also würde mich gern dem Management/Leitung des ganzen Projekts annehmen aber dazu fehlt mir momentan einfach die Zeit, daher weiss ich selbst nochnicht ob ich bei meiner eigenen Idee mitmachen kann. Mäh... >.<
> Wär nice wenn sich dafür trotzdem wer finden würd



Da sprechen wir uns am besten mal alle wenn die die jetzt ins forum geschrieben haben das sie mit machen da sind aber ich denke mal das ich schon einiges machen kann.... brauch aber sicher jede hilfe die ich bekommen kann ist schwert leute zu finden^^


----------



## Sylfa (7. November 2007)

Hab meinen Eröffnungspost nun so editiert das man eine Liste der sich bisher gemeldeten Leute vorfindet sowie deren gewünschten Klasse und Rasse. Mich selbst hab ich noch nicht dazu eingetragen da, ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich genug Zeit dafür habe denke aber für einen normalen guten Member müsste sie ausreichen. Vorerst denke ich sollte noch kein Server bestimmt werden ehe nicht alles beschlossene Sache ist oder?^^


----------



## Böngchen (7. November 2007)

was macht ihr wenn ihr dann irgendwann mal Naxx durch habt ?^^

Finds ne gute Idee nur leider zuwenig zeit estra zu lvln komm sowieso schon so fast nie zum raiden.

Viel erfolg und gute Drops in Mc ^^


----------



## Wayne o_O (7. November 2007)

naja eigentlich würd ich sowas begrüßen...da ich alte raids nie gesehen hab obwohl ich seit release spiele^^

aber reicht des nich wenn sich jeder "oldschool"-equip farmt auf 70 und man dann sowas macht ??


----------



## cedi10 (7. November 2007)

Bin aufjedenfall dabei 
bei näheren infos bitte anschreiben cediboy1010@yahoo.de thx
Taure Druide


----------



## finnski (7. November 2007)

wenn ich 40 70er suche die bwl gehn dann geht der raid vieleicht 3 mal und dann sind 20 weg weil ihnen die loots nix bringen! 

will mit 40 60er mc usw. gehn! und net 70! ^^ 

und wenn man dann inis geht strat scholo ubrs mc aq usw sollte man normal nicht höhre als level 66 werden weil man dann keine exp mehr vom gegner bekommt^^


----------



## finnski (7. November 2007)

Böngchen schrieb:


> was macht ihr wenn ihr dann irgendwann mal Naxx durch habt ?^^
> 
> Finds ne gute Idee nur leider zuwenig zeit estra zu lvln komm sowieso schon so fast nie zum raiden.
> 
> Viel erfolg und gute Drops in Mc ^^



ich denke mal das dauert ewig bis wir naxx durch haben^^ erst mal 40 leute finden die solang mit machen^^


----------



## finnski (7. November 2007)

wer interresse hat kann mich per icq : 247950096 anschreiben oder in wow auf dem server baelgun allianz name: finnski


----------



## Prieticus (7. November 2007)

Ich wäre dabei, als Tauren Deff-Krieger oder vielleicht Troll Jäger


----------



## Lungodan (7. November 2007)

Wäre auch dabei, falls PvE Server würd ich direkt meinen 43er Mage rübertransferieren, ansonsten wirds wohl n  Troll Jäger.


----------



## finnski (7. November 2007)

naja wird ja langsam^^ sind schon 11 jetzt ;D


----------



## Sam132 (7. November 2007)

So habe jetzt keine lust alles durchzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wie ist denn im mom die Lage was braucht ihr noch? 
Welcher Releam wird das Projekt stattfinden?
Würde mich freuen wenn mir das jemand schreiben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Achja und wen muss man anschreiben um dabei zu sein?^^ bzw gibt es eine Page dafür?


----------



## Thoor (7. November 2007)

Falls ihr mich brauchen könnt sehr gerne;o hab leider nur am WE zeitWar aber bis auf AQ40 überall drin(MC ZG BWL AQ20 Naxx und so alles gecleart:/)Ich werd so wies ausschaut wohl nen Schurken oder sonst nen Meele machen Rasse und so KA aber wär gern dabei, gib mir ne PM durch wenn alles steht


----------



## Thunderlady (7. November 2007)

Hi, also ich würde da gerne mitmachen da ich erst nach bc angefangen ahbe un nie ne prebc raid ini von innen gesehen hatte ich würde mir einen tauren deftank machen ( ja ich liebe def ich lasse mir gerne die fresse polieren^^) ich würde sagen du schlägst einfach am en server vor erstellst deinen char un jeder der mitmachen will joint deine gilde??? ausserdem ab 2.3 wirds qu leichter un wenn denke ich ma können wir uns ja gegeneitig helfen da wir alle das selbe ziel haben^^

sag mir einfach en realm und fraktion ( ich hoffe horde) un ich bin dabei
habe aber auch nicht viel zeit da ich nu scho 1 week kei wow habe :S ( festplatte kaputt) un wenn ich wieder hab muss ich am goldholen un gilde suchen un dann raiden ( zul aman^^) aber sollte ich kei gilde finden doer eine die wenig raidet werde ich meinen tauren dann lvln sodass wir rocken können^^

MfG.. also schreib am besten in deinen anfangspost den realm wo dus machen willst un die fraktion un wie dein char und deine gilde heißt der rest wird sich ganz von selbst einfinden^^


----------



## finnski (7. November 2007)

Also der der den post in forum geschrieben hat hat gemeint er hat nicht so viel zeit das zu organisieren! 

Würde das gerne in die hand nehmen! 

Realm: *der abysische rat*! *rp-pvp* server hat da jemand was dagegen? 
Horde würde ich mal sagen oder?
Gilde mach ich morgen auf muss jetzt leider in die nachtschicht^^ habe da schon einen level 2 hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein char dort heist "*aura*" bin diese woche von 15 uhr bis 21 uhr dort on.
fals ich da nicht bin schaut auf dem server *baelgun * nach dort steht mein main "*finnski*" 

forum oder sowas mache ich wenn sich ein par leute gefunden hab weill nicht viel zeit und arbeit rein stecken wenn es dann nix wird! 

Und von den klassen ist denke ich mal noch alles frei macht was ihr wollt ms und so ist zu 40^^ da hat viel platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine icq *247950096*


----------



## Schamll (7. November 2007)

also ich wäre auch als orc hunter dabei


----------



## Thunderlady (7. November 2007)

OK also sobald meine platte wieder da is un ich zoggn kann melde ich mich mal PS: wenns den nick da nicht Gibt Werde ich mich AngelOfWar nennen^^ wie schon esgat def tank un auf ein fröhliches gemeinsames lvln / gemeinsamesinzen gehen^^


bis demnächst wenn ich mich ma melde byby


----------



## Sam132 (7. November 2007)

Ok hab dich nur weis nicht was ich machen solle. Würde gerne einen Tauren zocken aber weis nicht ob Tank, Shamy oder HealDudu


----------



## Sylfa (7. November 2007)

Also hab zwar nicht die Zeit das zu organisieren aber wollt einen Server nehmen wo viel los ist damit man mit der Zeit auch vielleicht einige die Lust für das ganze haben jedoch nicht regelmässig buffed.de/forum lesen, anwerben kann. Die Vorteile eines PvP-Realms wäre das PvP aktiv auf dem gesamten Pool betrieben wird was zur Folge hat das man schön Ehre farmen kann für 60er Starter EQ^^. PvE-Realm, dass man vor den Inis nicht niedergekloppt wird, was ich stark bezweifele bei MC oder ZG. Bei einem RP-Realm dass man womöglich ehe welche findet die die alten Zeiten auferstehen lassen möchten.
Mein Vorschlag wäre Tirion. Nja schaun wa ma^^ glaub ab 20 Beteiligten könnte man das Projekt starten oder? Da müsste sich jedenfalls eine 10 Mann/Frau aktive anfangs Truppe zusammenfinden.
Desweiteren könnt ich ein Forum erstellen (mit Mod rechten, WoW-Template etcpp), falls keiner Server der Datenbanken unterstützt hat müsste ich leider auf einen Freehoster like funpic/comball usw... zurückgreifen. 
Anfangs wollt ich das ganze eigentlich Projekt unter dem Namen "Blue Dragon" entstehen lassen, kA wie ihr das seht, würde mich über Feedback freuen^^. 
PS: Für den Job eines Coleaders müsste ich Zeit finden.

euer Sylfa


----------



## MrMichi (8. November 2007)

Also ich leg jetzt dann los aufm Abyssischem Rat, Bultelf Pala Mädle mit dem Namen "Edeltraut"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bin jetzt LvL9,.. das mir zu stressig^^ ich glaub ich zieh mir mein Hexxer rüber dann hab ichs einfacher^^


----------



## finnski (8. November 2007)

Sam132 schrieb:


> Ok hab dich nur weis nicht was ich machen solle. Würde gerne einen Tauren zocken aber weis nicht ob Tank, Shamy oder HealDudu



dudu glaub ich will noch keiner zocken aber musst du wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## finnski (8. November 2007)

hm ja wohin jetzt hab jetzt nen char auf dem abysischen rat angefangen^^ 

also von mir aus könnten wir gleich starten und nicht warten bis wir 20 sind also wenn ich das so durchlese sollten wir schon 15 sein^^ 

schreibt mal nen par komentare wo ihr hin wollt ^^


----------



## finnski (8. November 2007)

finnski schrieb:


> dudu glaub ich will noch keiner zocken aber musst du wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry verschieben mein schami net dudu^^


----------



## Deathflower (8. November 2007)

Sprecht klare worte, welcher server soll es nun endlich sein, Horde oder Allianz ( is mir wurst) , gogogogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann kann ich anfgangen nen druiden hochzuziehen ^^


----------



## finnski (8. November 2007)

also ich bin auf dem abysischen rat und zock da nen hexer hoch^^ 

hoffe mal da bleibt es auch^^ dann mach ich ne gilde auf und so^^ 

nochmal... hat jemand was dagegen auf diesem server anzufangen?^^


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. November 2007)

oh oh oh , ich will auch mit machen!
bin zwar eig ally, aber dann könnt mir ja mal jmd die horden seite zeigen ...nur halt...ich hab bc (hab mir nur die ersten paar post angesehen , sry)

also darf ich dann trotzdem mit midschen ? 

liebe grüße

ps achja, wann würds denn los gehen , spielen dann immer alle gleichzeitig (wegen schule und beruf vllt schwer ? ) ?

noch ein ps: welches klassen werden noch gebraucht , welche berufe *hektik* ^^ ?


----------



## Prieticus (8. November 2007)

Klassen werden sicher noch Heiler gesucht.
Achja mein Char heisst jetzt Prietor Tauren Defftank, kein Troll Jäger =)

Edith sagt auch dass wir vielleicht  einen Thread ins Realmforum machen sollten um noch mehr Mamber zu bekommen..


----------



## Prieticus (8. November 2007)

Ahh sry doppelpost kann den Beitrag nimmer löschen -.-


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. November 2007)

auf weilchen server habt ihr euch nu festgelegt ? wann gehts los und wie ich rausgehört habe ?


hab mir nu eine tauen jägerin erstellt ---> Clèo 
allerdings noch gar nicht gespielt ^^"

edit 
halt stopp : oder soll ich ne druidin auf moonkin machen? *verwirr*


----------



## MrMichi (8. November 2007)

Jo Horde, denke ma das ma so langsam alle ma ein twink da aufm Aby Rat machen könne


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (8. November 2007)

hallo an alle,

ich hab mir nun auf dem server AbyRat einen UD-Mage (Almaier) gemacht und würde mir gern mal ansehn ob das mit der (nur 60er) gilde was wird, wenn ihr nun da schon chars habt...schreibt mich doch mal an^^


sry char name Almagier :-))


----------



## Prieticus (8. November 2007)

na welches level seids ihr schon?^^


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. November 2007)

EDIT quasi , bin nu doch eine druidin mit namen Celva 
adden einladen in gilde uns so bitte :3 ^^


----------



## Sam132 (8. November 2007)

finnski schrieb:


> sry verschieben mein schami net dudu^^


Soll das heißen das ich nen Shami zocken soll? bzw brauchen wir überhaupt Shamis?


----------



## mazze3333 (8. November 2007)

also ich bin intressier please add mich mal in icq: 
203928164


----------



## MrMichi (8. November 2007)

Sam132 schrieb:


> Soll das heißen das ich nen Shami zocken soll? bzw brauchen wir überhaupt Shamis?



Ich denk ma das man von Schamis bis Palas alles brauchen kann.


----------



## Sam132 (8. November 2007)

MrMichi schrieb:


> Ich denk ma das man von Schamis bis Palas alles brauchen kann.



Ich finde Palas dürften nicht mit machen denn es ist dann kein Old School WoW mehr...


----------



## Dustyinc (8. November 2007)

Soooooo^^
Ich bin dann auch gern dabei...als HEILER^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Char heißt Tordredd (untot/priester)
Freue mich schooon ;=)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrMichi (8. November 2007)

Blutelfen sind laut Geschichte vor 5 Jahren gekommen^^ also passt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne aber das ist ne gute Frage Sam132


----------



## Prêmutos112 (8. November 2007)

Hallo

habe das Thema gelesen und mir auch meine Gedanken gemacht.

Die Idee ist gut, sehr gut sogar, man findet auf vielen Servern keine Member mehr die in die alten Inis gehen wollen.
Aber wenn so ein Projekt gestartet wird, dann müßen wirklich alle zur Stange halten, dann wirds Probleme geben, einige zocken wie die blöden und sind im Nu auf lvl 20-30, andere die Arbeiten gehen oder viel mit Familie unternehmen sind benachteiligt. ( Bitte nicht falsch auffassen ).
Wenn das müßte gesagt werden, jeden Samstag oder Sonntag von bis alle zusammen zocken.
Es müßten aber auch alle aus der selben Gegend bzw. Rasse sein, so kann man fast alle zusammen machen und keiner startet in anderen Gebieten.
Welche Berufe sollen erlernt werden. Dürfen auch Blutelfen dabei sein? Viele Fragen. Erst auf allen Fragen ne Gute Antwort haben dann wird es was nicht überstürtzt loseilen und nach einigen Stunden springen viele ab.
Wenn alles besprochen wurde, z.b. hier im Forum, finden sich auch einige die mitmachen.
Ich wäre auch dabei mit nem Priester :-)
Aber bitte regelt erst einiges sonst gehts schief. Ich werd öfters hier mal schauen obs gute Ideen oder Vorschläge gibt.

MfG

Prêmutos/ Horde/Schamane


----------



## Sam132 (8. November 2007)

Ich bin der Meinung Blutelfen an sich warum nicht die gab es wie MrMichi schon sagte vor BC aber Paladine nicht denn wenn man so Raiden will wie vorher dürfen einfach keine Palas dabei sein, gab es vor BC ja auch nicht auf Horden Seite...


----------



## finnski (8. November 2007)

hm jop gute frage weis auch nicht^^ 

pala setts giebts ja in den alten inis^^


----------



## T@gi (8. November 2007)

Hab in 1 Woche wieder eine Gametimecard würde mitmachen bin aber Schüler und deshalb hab ich`s net so mit der Zeit würd mich nur interessieren auf welchem Server also wäre auf jeden dabei denke mal Undead priest/priest oder nen Tauren Schami/Druide

p.s
schreib mir ne Pm wenn du weisst ab wann und wo


----------



## Prieticus (8. November 2007)

Zu dem keine Palas: Wenn wir jetz ohne raiden scheissts und wenn viel Pala t droppt


----------



## finnski (8. November 2007)

jop ich kenns noch wie bei mir früher lauter schami zeug gedroopt ist und keiner konnte es anziehen^^ also mir währe es egal ob pala oder nicht^^


----------



## Dustyinc (8. November 2007)

Wir müssen ja nicht gleich einen auf Höhlen der Zeit machen und alles was nicht mensch oder Ork ist raushauen^^
Palas gehören eben einfach dazu..und blutelfen habe ich in Warcraft 3 auch schon Rumkommandiert...also ist das doch Prinzipiell oke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Brauchen noch vorschläge für den Gildennamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylfa (8. November 2007)

Soa grad wieder daheim, also hab die Liste erstmal wieder aktualisiert und zum anderen bin ich mir mit den Blutelfen/Palas selbst nicht so sicher. Da es die Blutelfen nicht spielbar gab und die Paladine nur auf der Allianz Seite.
Zudem werde ich mit finnski einen Server ausmachen wo das Projekt startet, und alle die sich nun übereilt drauf losgestürzt haben, was ich bedauere, hoffe, haben nun eine gewissheit das nochnichts gestartet ist. Jedenfalls nichts wovon ich wüsste^^. Denke aber dass es ohne feste Serverwahl und festem Starttermin in einem Chaos endet.

Eh un finnski ich schick dir nachher ne pm^^


----------



## lucut (8. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin dabei und würde dann auch gleich anfangen sofern ihr realmname sagt                         Würde nen Untoten Priest beisteuern


----------



## Punica Fresh (8. November 2007)

Jo , würde auch mit machen ... sagt mir den realm und ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur ich kann mich nicht endscheiden was ich zocken soll >_<


----------



## finnski (8. November 2007)

also wir sind jetzt zu 8 auf dem realm der abysische rat... habre auf alle schon ne par level gemacht! 

was spricht dagegen auf dem server zu gehn und jetzt schon anzufangen Sylfa?


----------



## Prieticus (8. November 2007)

finnski schrieb:


> also wir sind jetzt zu 8 auf dem realm der abysische rat... habre auf alle schon ne par level gemacht!
> 
> was spricht dagegen auf dem server zu gehn und jetzt schon anzufangen Sylfa?



Ein paar Level sind bei mir fast 12..


----------



## Spritey (8. November 2007)

hiho leute,
ich würde auch gerne mitmachen, jemand müsste mir dann nur mal den server auf dem ihr anfangen wollt per PN schreiben. ich werde dann wahrscheinlich einen blutelf pala spielen

€dit: würde bei mir dann auf einen protpala hinauslaufen

so far


----------



## Sylfa (8. November 2007)

Nja der Server war weder abgesprochen zudem sollte es ja erst ab 20 Leuten anfangen und wir waren gestern 11^^ an sich nichts unbedingt negatives aber hab mir grad die Spieleranzahl durchgelesen, was zwar sehr ausgeglichen aussieht für beide Fraktionen aber nicht grade sehr Bevölkert (4543, Horde/Ally zusammen), mein Vorschlag wäre Azshara(9575), auch ausgeglichen. Ist nicht böse gemeint finnski, aber jetzt wo man noch die Qual der Wahl hat sollte man eine  gute treffen. Bedenke, welche Gilde kann sich schon einen Server davor aussuchen?


----------



## finnski (8. November 2007)

ja ok mach wo ne gilde auf und ich komm hin schreibt mich dann an wenn ihr was habt


----------



## lucut (8. November 2007)

Ich wär auch für Azshara, einfach ein netter ausgeglichener server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurican (8. November 2007)

normales wow kostet doch nur 20€

und den andern acc kann man ja solang einfrieren 
(sorry, wenn das schonmal gesagt wurde^^)


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (8. November 2007)

Also ich wäre auch dabei . Würde nen Untoten Krieger/Priester/Mage spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## finnski (8. November 2007)

lucut schrieb:


> Ich wär auch für Azshara, einfach ein netter ausgeglichener server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wollte ich auch machen bzw. sogar 2 wows laufen lassen aber macht eh keiner^^ 

am liebsten währe mit immernoch nen nachtelf krieger aber zur alli will keiner dann hexer auf hordenseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tugark (8. November 2007)

Mache gerne auch mit. Allerdings hab ich atm keinen PC, d.h. ich kann vllt in 2 oder 3 Wochen einsteigen, wenn das immer noch geht!

Spielen könnte ich Schurke oder Priester (habe mit den beiden Erfahrung) oder aber nen Warri, das reizte mich schon immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was braucht ihr davon am dringendsten? Und ist es möglich, erst in ein paar Wochen einzusteigen?


----------



## Dustyinc (8. November 2007)

Ohje^^ Ihr seid mir ja welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da mache ich mir extra schonmal so'nen Char XD
Kommt schon...der Server ist doch tollig..nicht zu voll und nicht zu leer...eigentlich ideal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Abyssische Rat ist vor allem Rp-Pve, was ein unglaublich tolles Spielgefühl vermittelt (kampf: Ally vs. Horde  mal wie in "echt" ausgeführt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich fänds schade jetzt noch den server wechseln zu müssen...aber da eh ca 20% aller existenten server von mindestens 3 meiner Chars bevölkert werden ist das oki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Vorsclag wäre sonst noch Blackrock oder Shattrath  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. November 2007)

welcher server denn nu? (abstimmung) ? 
und wann gehts los ? 

hatte nu auf abys mir was erstellt, ich finde der lebe thread ersteller und FINNSKI bestrechen dass zusammen (also ruder inne hand nehmen) und sagen dann wenns besprochen ist =D ...das ist am einfachsten und nicht so ein durcheinander, ich verliere den über blick @.@ 
^^

nja nur so ein vorschlag von mir

edit @ schatz (dustyinc) ..ist es nicht ein rp-pvP server?

edit zwei wenn wir den server wechseln mach ich mir was andres als char X( (so un-entscheidungsfreudig)


----------



## sTrG (8. November 2007)

ich wäre auch dabei   tauren/druide


----------



## mrxxx007 (8. November 2007)

Ich wäre auch gern dabei entweder:

Orc-Schaman

Taure-Krieger

Untot-Hexer

Jenachdem was benötigt wird!


----------



## Soramac (8. November 2007)

Also, wenn das so ein großer Erfolg wird. Könnte man dass ja machen, auf einem Server der zurzeit auf Empfohlen steht. Man könnte ja mit Burning Crusade spielen, aber nur bis 60, aber das liegt ja dann wieder an den Verzauberungen, Verzauberung auf Hose usw....


----------



## Prêmutos112 (8. November 2007)

Also ich würde jetzt mal klipp und klar sagen.

Sylfa, suche dir nen Server aus, Schreibe hier ins Forum diesen rein, dazu deinen InGame Namen und alle die mitmachen möchten( hoffe doch viele ) sollen sich dann bei dir  melden. Dann wird ne Gilde aufgebaut und Regeln usw. aufgestellt.

Hoffe bis bald

Prêmutos


----------



## Prieticus (8. November 2007)

Ich bin mit meinem Krieger Level 11 und das auf dem Aby Rat und Spielerzahlen sind eh nicht wichtig da wir ja eh hauptsächlich PvE machen Oo


----------



## Tántárár (8. November 2007)

Würde auch gerne mitmachen. Am liebsten wär mir ein Tauren Jäger.

Hab allerdings noch keine Raid-Erfahrung.


----------



## spieder119 (8. November 2007)

also ich würd gern mitmachen weiß zwar noch ned genau was ich machen würde aber auf jedenfall würd ich mit machen^^


----------



## AchundKrach (8. November 2007)

hallo ihr

bin auch mit dabei... muss nur noch wissen welcher server

blutelf--->priesterin oder paladina


----------



## Sylfa (8. November 2007)

Leute sry aber lerne grad fürn Mathetest^^ ehm also würd ja Azshara/Tirion nehmen kommt nur halt drauf an ob das nun auf Protest stösst, möcht niemandem unrecht tun. Bin froh das das ganze so gut anzukommen scheint.
Also Tirion - PvE
       Azshara - PvP
       Der Aby. Rat - RP-PvP
Why Tirion da ich dort angefangen habe und ich somit am meisten zeit hätt, ich sag mal so der 60er würde komplett mein Main werden, da ich dort einige RL-Freunde habe die da zocken, und so oder so mit denen mal zocke. Azshara weil ich da mal angezockt habe und sagen muss, wenn was los ist dann da^^.
Der Aby. Rat weil da einige schon lvl 12er haben wobei ich sagen muss das ich jedenfalls dazu knapp eine Stunde benötige.
finnski werde heut wahrscheinlich nimmer zu kommen das mit dir auszudiskutieren aber denke mal das wir bei solch einem "ansturm" wie bisher diesen Samstag starten könnten. Server würde ich gern morgen mit finnski bereden/ausdiskutieren.

mfg das Sylfa


----------



## Spritey (8. November 2007)

na das sieht ja schonmal net schlecht aus. bis jetzt 28 leute. immer weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Ilamera (8. November 2007)

Hallo,

Wir haben im WoW-Forum auch den Beschluss gefasst, da Blizzard in nächster Zeit keine Classic-Server rausbringen wird, eine reine lvl 60iger (Raid-)Gilde zu gründen.
Wir haben uns überlegt, dass wir uns einen neuen Account zulegen, sodass wir einfach nicht höher als lvl 60 kommen können(mit einem erweiterten Gästepass, müsste man glaube ich auch nichts mehr für das Original-Spiel bezahlen). Wir haben uns im Moment noch auf keinen Server festgelegt, da wir erstmal genug Leute sammeln wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer Interesse hat, einfach mal vorbeischauen www.classicwow.de.vu  .Vielleicht kann man die beiden Projekte ja irgendwie zusammenfassen. 

MfG Ilamera


----------



## Shawo (8. November 2007)

Hi,

bin heute hier auf den Beitrag gestossen und hätte auch interesse mitzumachen. Versuche zwar ähnliches nur ohne lvl Begrenzung auf nem anderen Realm aber irgendwie scheint`s doch wieder alle in die Scherbenwelt zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find die Idee auf jedenfall super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Frage: Welche Klassen werden noch benötigt und welche Berufe?
Gibt eigentlich keine Klasse die vor mir sicher ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , darum würde ich eher danach aussuchen, was noch gebraucht wird. Raiderfahrung ist auch ein bisschen vorhanden. ZG, AQ, MC und die gute alte Ony^^

Gebt einfach mal Bescheid, was noch gebraucht wird und wo jetzt angefangen werden soll, dann werd ich auf dem Realm einen Char erstellen und bin dabei. Meine Gilde werd ich zwar als GM nicht vernachlässigen aber ich bin felxibel und schnell lvln ist mein 2ter Vorname wenns sein muß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls noch kein Gildenname feststehen sollte, fänd ich etwas in Richtung Old School oder so nicht schlecht denn immerhin wollen wir, so wie ich das bisher rausgelesen habe, WoW nach der guten alten Art wie es früher vor BC gespielt wurde, spielen.


----------



## skafds (8. November 2007)

Hätte auch interesse würde Orc Schamanen spielen 
adde mich doch bitte mal in icq :  287965367


----------



## Sonduci (8. November 2007)

Poste doch das in WOW PTR und Server Forums dann kommen so einige zusammen.


----------



## Sylfa (8. November 2007)

Soa Leute letzte aktualisierung der Liste für heut gewesen, mache dann morgen am Nachmittag weiter mit und finnski lies meinen letzten Post. (der hier davor) Damit wir das morgen festlegen können. 

das Sylfa


----------



## Jsn (8. November 2007)

Ich bin auch dabei. Entweder Undead Warlock oder Undead Mage.


----------



## VsFs (8. November 2007)

hallo, ich wäre auch dabei, Azshara wäre ne super idee find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (8. November 2007)

ich lese so oft bei euch "blutelf", glaube das wird nix. um blutelf zu spielen brauchst ja BC und damit levelst du ständig im raid.


----------



## ling-ling (8. November 2007)

hhhmm...ich wär wohl auch dabei...denk ma nen warri falls nötig...wenn nich dann mach ihc UD hexer oder schadow priest suchst euch aus    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seminex (9. November 2007)

Servus,

wäre auch gern dabei. Naja ist halt n bisschen doof dass man kein persönliches Lvl-Cap einstellen kann, aber neuer Acc is mir persönlich zu teuer. Man wird's wohl in Kauf nehmen müssen, dass der eine oder andere irgendwann mal lvl 62 oder so haben wird (man muss ja die neuen Talente zB nicht lernen,dann machts auch nicht sooo den riesigen Unterschied.

Servermässig fänd ich nen RP-Server am besten, passt doch am besten zum Konzept der Gilde ;-) PvP würd ich bevorzugen, PvE wäre aber auch okay. Wenn non-RP,dann aber lieber PvP...

Würde dann Blutelf Shadowpriest female spielen wenn da kein Überangebot besteht...

Naja,sagt dann für welchen Server ihr euch entscheidet und ich bin dabei =)


----------



## finnski (9. November 2007)

also ich finde wenn man mal 64 ist doer so ist da nicht so schlimm ich würde aber generell alle bc items (rüstungen und so) verbieten!!! WAs mit tränke und verzauberungen ist ka^^


----------



## finnski (9. November 2007)

Sylfa schrieb:


> Leute sry aber lerne grad fürn Mathetest^^ ehm also würd ja Azshara/Tirion nehmen kommt nur halt drauf an ob das nun auf Protest stösst, möcht niemandem unrecht tun. Bin froh das das ganze so gut anzukommen scheint.
> Also Tirion - PvE
> Azshara - PvP
> Der Aby. Rat - RP-PvP
> ...




Sry aber mir kommt es so vor als ob wir auf deine server gehen sollen wil du kein bock hast einen auf 60 zu zocken und du da schon einen hast... 

ich bleib dabei ich will auf den abysischen rat finde rb-pvp am besten!


----------



## Arahtor (9. November 2007)

So ich verfolge die versuchte Gildengründung jetzt schon einige Zeit und wollte fragen an welchem Tag und auf Welchem Server wir anfangen wollen. Ich wüde nähmlich den werdegang von der kompletten gilde gerne Bildlich festhalten und dazu wäre es praktisch wenn wir nen anfangsfoto hätten wo alle noch unter lvl 10 sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aribef (9. November 2007)

Generell hätte ich auch Lust.

Nur das Ding das man dann irgendwann doch Lvl't find ich für einen wichtigen Punkt an dem man vorher umbedingt arbeiten muss...

denn wenn man in den Lvls steigt, fallen auch die rüstungen und andere Stats einfach schlechter aus......... und ich würde schon gerne immer 60 bleiben damit mein Gruftpirscher-Set aus Naxx auch wirklich rockt xD

Ich weis nciht ob die GM eines Servers da etwas machen können, vielleicht ist es ja möglich die Scherbenwelt und das Lvln über 60 einfach abzuschalten oder so, denn ich will auch keinen neuen Account...

was die verzauberung und items angeht würde ich sagen, mal einfach dann eine Hompage einzurüchten oder nur ein Forum, wo man dann eine liste mit -BC-Items/Verzaubrungen/Tränken,was auch immer-erwähnt, hoch zu ziehen...

Ausserdem würde ich sagen RP-server, da man sich dann einfach besser in die 'alte-Welt- reinversetzen kann, aber KEIN PvP-Server.. hab einfach kein bock darauf das ich dann mit nem geilen 60er rum dackel und dann so ein toller 70er kommt und mich wegballert xD

Man sollte eine Abstimmung machen... Ausserdem wär die neue klasse -Blutelf- dann tabu würde ich sagen -gehört schließlich auch zu BC- und früher gabs eben kein Pala auf Horden-Seite

Als Gilden-Name wär ein name auf die alte Welt bezogen cool...
Ausserdem wären richtige 'Namen' für die Chars dann auf dem RP Server pflicht... finds einfach albern sich irgendein bezeichnung dahin zusetzen...
genau wie das ding mit -über jedem bustaben ein 'tolles' zeichen- ...

einfach was Realistisches von vorn bis hinten auf die alte Welt bezogen und ohne lvl61+

Hätte ich absolut voll Bock drauf

Gruß Ari


----------



## finnski (9. November 2007)

Aribef schrieb:


> Generell hätte ich auch Lust.
> 
> Nur das Ding das man dann irgendwann doch Lvl't find ich für einen wichtigen Punkt an dem man vorher umbedingt arbeiten muss...
> 
> ...



Schau mal auf die seite www.classicwow.de.vu  die wollen ne raid gruppe machen mit nur 60er und alle erstellen nen neuen wow acc ohne bc das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe und das suchst auch du denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaggrath (9. November 2007)

Würde auch gerne machen

Entweder Trollschamane oder Orkhexer, je nachdem was gebraucht wird^^

MfG


----------



## Arahtor (9. November 2007)

Sylfa schrieb:


> Soa also nachdem ich beide Lvl 60 Threads gelesen habe wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen ob ihr einfach mit einen Char auf einem abgesprochenem Realm anfangen möchtet (persöhnlicher favo. Horde), wo dann eben diese Gruppe eine Gilde gründet und gemeinsam sich einen 60er aufzieht, und dauf diesen 'alten' Content spezialisiert.
> Gibt nur ein Problem was ich sehe, un dis wäre das man nach all dem Geraide irgendwann doch 61 oder so erreicht, was dann wieder lame käme. Aber nja dis erstma nich als Hauptproblem ansehen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunderlady (9. November 2007)

Also ich wollte sagen da es shcon viele krieger gibt entweder en priester ( wahrscheinlich shadow) oder halt krieger ( evtl au dmg wenns soviele defs gibt) prob is nru wieder fetsplatten rpobs kann noch ein bischen dauern bis ich wieder zoggen kann und soviel sei gesagt ab 14.11.07 wirds schwer weil dann zul aman aufgespielt wird un ich denke ma 50% de rleute gehen dann erstma zul aman ( also ich zumindest) un wenn ich on bin ( wenn festplatte wieder eght) muss ich mcihertsma drum kümmern wegen gidle finden unso :S also entweder so paar wochen nach zul aman oder jetzt^^


----------



## Soramac (9. November 2007)

Kann mir jemand mal den Server sagen, wo es statt finden soll?


----------



## Tántárár (9. November 2007)

Ich würde auch gerne mal wissen auf welchem Server das Ganze stattfindet.


----------



## Sylfa (9. November 2007)

finnski könntest du mal deine PM's aktivieren ^^ Kann dir leider nichts senden da du sie anscheinend deaktiviert hast was das ganze hier seeeeehr in die länge zieht.

mfg Sylfa


----------



## Schamll (9. November 2007)

also das das man sich mit 70 old school equipt farmt find ich scheisse da werden die inis wie naxx oder so viel leichter und es soll ja genauso schwer sein außerdem is das flair dann besser erinnert einfach an die alten zeiten


----------



## finnski (9. November 2007)

Sylfa schrieb:


> finnski könntest du mal deine PM's aktivieren ^^ Kann dir leider nichts senden da du sie anscheinend deaktiviert hast was das ganze hier seeeeehr in die länge zieht.
> 
> mfg Sylfa




Weis net wieso das net geht.... sry


----------



## Soramac (9. November 2007)

Server bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arahtor (9. November 2007)

so Leute ich werde langsam ungeduldigt.

Schreib mal euren Favorisierten Real hier rein und dann stimmen wir so ab. Ich würde sagen am Sonntag bzw Montag haben wir dann alle Antworten zusammen und dann geht es los.

Meiner ist Nerathor (PvP Realm)


----------



## Sylfa (9. November 2007)

Meins ist Tirion, und ehm finnski könntest vielleicht in dein Userprofil MSN, ICQ oder sonstwas eintragen?^^ Halt irgendwo wo ich zumindest mit dir fix chatten kann PM geht ja nich...


----------



## VsFs (9. November 2007)

bei mir wärs der abyssische rat, würde einen untoten schattenpriester spielen


----------



## Soramac (9. November 2007)

Ok alles klar, es wird Horde sein und ein PvP Realm. Mir ist es egal, hauptsache PvP und Horde!!!


----------



## finnski (9. November 2007)

Sylfa schrieb:


> Meins ist Tirion, und ehm finnski könntest vielleicht in dein Userprofil MSN, ICQ oder sonstwas eintragen?^^ Halt irgendwo wo ich zumindest mit dir fix chatten kann PM geht ja nich...




hab schon 2 mal meine icq in ne antwort geschrieben.... na ja dann zum 3 mal 247950096


----------



## Tántárár (9. November 2007)

Ich wär auch für den abyssischen Rat. Aber wenn das ganze auf einem anderen Server stattfindet, dann wär mir das auch egal.


----------



## Jsn (9. November 2007)

wenn das ganze morgen stattfinden soll, dann wirds langsam zeit die Daten bekannt zu geben. Ich brenne nämlich schon darauf endlich wieder die alten raids zu genießen :>


----------



## Sylfa (9. November 2007)

Also habe mit finnski diskutiert und hab für den Abyssischen Rat zugestimmt sowie Horde. finnski hat einen lvl 6 Hexer auf dem Realm und ist unter dem Nick "aura" morgen mittag wieder zu erreichen. Zu mir, ich suche mir erst noch meine Klasse aus^^. HF & Gl 

c ya ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (9. November 2007)

Sylfa schrieb:


> Also habe mit finnski diskutiert und hab für den Abyssischen Rat zugestimmt sowie Horde. finnski hat einen lvl 6 Hexer auf dem Realm und ist unter dem Nick "aura" morgen mittag wieder zu erreichen. Zu mir, ich suche mir erst noch meine Klasse aus^^. HF & Gl
> 
> c ya ingame
> 
> ...












Gut ich habe jetzt auch auf dem Absy...Rat nen Char erstellt. Ich habe nen Schami genommen. Finden könnt ihr mich unter dem Namen Karako


----------



## Tántárár (9. November 2007)

Hab mir jetzt einen Tauren Jäger auf dem abyssischen Rat erstellt. Der Name ist Tantarar, einfach mal anwhispern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (9. November 2007)

Bin jetzt auch aufm abyssischen rat . Heiße Evertras . Einfach anwhispern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VsFs (9. November 2007)

habe einen untoten priester mit dem Namen Assat


----------



## Seminex (9. November 2007)

Wie soll denn die Gilde heißen? Ich wäre für was passendes, logisch... aber nix mit Classic WoW oder so,sondern...ja,keine Ahnung xD


----------



## Spritey (9. November 2007)

nochmal eine frage bezüglich der rassenwahl:

sind blutelfen nun erlaubt oder nicht? ich wollte ja eigentlich einen blutelf tankadin spielen, wenn ich aber keinen blutelf spielen soll, such ich mir ne andere klasse/rasse.

so far


----------



## mrxxx007 (9. November 2007)

Also ich bin unter "Grünefeder" zuereichen


----------



## Jsn (9. November 2007)

Ich habe einen Undead Mage mit dem Namen "Ekke" angefangen.


----------



## Humfred (9. November 2007)

Tauren Schami Aval  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (9. November 2007)

Nur mal nen kleiner Tipp, rechne 10-20 ab, 10 Leute schaffen Lvl 60 eh nich, die kotzts sowieso an und noch 10 als reserve :/

Wäre selbst auch dabei, aber weiss nich ob ich die Motivation nochmals zusammenkriegen würde :O deshalb lass ichs lieber :/


Ansonsten, sehr geile Idee und wünsche euch viel Glück


----------



## lam3 (10. November 2007)

bin auch dabei hab mir grad nen troll schurken aufm abyssischen rat gemacht name is klingel


----------



## Soramac (10. November 2007)

Ich hab ein Orc Schamane mit dem Name Xaol


----------



## Djarim (10. November 2007)

wäre dabei 

Djarim - Mage - Undead


----------



## Trudla (10. November 2007)

me2 untoter schurke- Truwany


----------



## Pumajäger (10. November 2007)

Hi!


Wenn man einen BC acc hat ists ja nicht so gut!
Es ist ja so das man ja im raid mal ein lvl hochbekommt was ist dann? raidet ihr solange bis ihr alle 70 seid?
Ich finde es sollte möglich sein seinen Charakter sperren zu lassen das er nur hoch bis lvl 60 kommt da könnte man ja mal einen GM fragen wie das so läuft!!! Der kann auch nur nein sagen (schreiben^^)!!! Oder mal ein Mail schreiben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man hat ja nicht wirklich Vorteile davon wenn man nicht levelt! währe ne geile sache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: finde das eine echt geile Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und würde ich voll unterstützen aber ich spiel nicht so viel WoW!!!


----------



## mrxxx007 (10. November 2007)

Hallo ich habe bereits einen GM gefragt ob die soetwas einrichten können und sie können es leider nicht ich denke so arg wird man im raid nicht lvl´n dar die ep durch 40 geteilt werden soweit ich weiß ich kann mit natürlich auch irren...

also nochmal ich heiße "Grünefeder" einfach anwispern ich steck euch dann in die f-liste


----------



## Schamll (10. November 2007)

ich heisse grankul auch einfach anwispern


----------



## El Pistolero (10. November 2007)

soweit ich weiß kriegt man mit 60 in azeroth sowieso keine ep mehr, bin mir aber nich ganz sicher


----------



## Punica Fresh (10. November 2007)

hab mirn Orc hunter gemacht , is die einzigste rasse / klasse die ich noch nie hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heiße ''Kerazuk''


----------



## Tyro (10. November 2007)

Schönes Projekt, aba ich habe mit einem Ally Char shcon genug Zeit zum investieren!^^


----------



## Tugark (10. November 2007)

Sobald ich meinen PC wieder habe, komme ich auch auf den abyssischen Rat.

UNd das mit Acc: Ist doch egal, man kriegt da soo wenig XP pro Raidmob und überlegt mal, wieviel man von 60-61 braucht. Und solange man keine Skills oder Items für Level 60+ besitzt, ists ja wayne. Soviel besser wird man nciht wegen den Stats^^


----------



## deadman200 (10. November 2007)

Wäre auch dabei 

Nenne mich Fadrin Klasse und rasse weiss ich jedoch noch nicht aufjeden fall was healendes im endbereich


----------



## skyline01 (10. November 2007)

Hi, also ich würde gerne dabei sein. Sagt mir nur mal welche Klasse noch gebraucht wird. Ich spiele alles was gebraucht wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrxxx007 (10. November 2007)

Hallo

Also eig. wird jede klasse noch gebraucht aber ich glaube bis jetzt sind Schamanen am meisten vertreten aufjedenfall bis jetzt...

MFG: Grünefeder/mrxxx007


----------



## Sylfa (10. November 2007)

Kann mich moment nicht zwischen Troll/Schurke und Tauren/Jäger entscheiden^^


----------



## Schamll (10. November 2007)

nimm nen hunter sind noch wenig davon glaub ich ^^


----------



## Thoor (10. November 2007)

Ich hätte Lust mir nen UD Warri zu machen, hab aber schon nen Gnom Also mach ich mir auf dem Server nen Ud Schurken, wen müsst ich den anwhispern:O


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (10. November 2007)

Whisper einfach Grünefeder an . Er is glaub ich gerade online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline01 (10. November 2007)

Ok ich hab mir jetzt nen Undead Mage erstellt mit dem Name Quantz.


----------



## finnski (10. November 2007)

Hallo´, bin heute abend so gegen 20 uhr on und lade dann in die gilde! Mir ist was im rl dazwischengekommen und kann nachmittag leider nicht on! sry 

bis heute abend


----------



## crawlix (10. November 2007)

he kann ich noch mit machen 
würde einen shami spielen 
thx name des chars wird azéroth sein


----------



## KleinHarti (10. November 2007)

also ich bin mit Tauren Krieger -  Name :  Prophet       Server : Der abyssische Rat


----------



## Thoor (10. November 2007)

crawlix schrieb:


> he kann ich noch mit machen
> würde einen shami spielen
> thx name des chars wird azéroth sein


Jo ich denk ma einsteigne ist kein Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW ich spiel dann auf dem Server nun einen UD schurken names Sukar:O(Jaja doofer Name:O)


----------



## jabor (10. November 2007)

Ok , ich werd meinen account reaktivieren! bin zwar erst 15, aber ich hoffe es is noch platz für einen vernünftigen taurenjäger?^^ (abysischer rat oder?)
edit: wäre vlt nett wenn jmd eine rolle der auferstehung bei mri benutzt, kommt dem ja auch zu gute, email: f.welle@gmx.net


----------



## mrxxx007 (10. November 2007)

Hallo

Also ich bin gerade die leute die mitmachen wollen in meiner f-liste am sammeln also einfach nur anschreiben das ihr mitmachen wollt nochmal zur erinnerung ich heiße Grünefeder...
bei fragen könnt ihr mich natürlich auch anschreiben ich helfe gerne

MFG: Grünefeder


----------



## Nonameno (10. November 2007)

ich würde gerne mitmachen
kann mich leider nich entscheiden zwischen einem Schurken/UD oder Warlock/Blutelf oder Mage/Blutelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann aber leider dann auch erst ab anfang Dezember dabei sein und nich regelmäßig weil ich 40stunden schule die woche hab -.-


----------



## crawlix (10. November 2007)

öhm der server ist jetzt der abyssiche rat und horde leveln fnagen wir wann an ?


----------



## mrxxx007 (10. November 2007)

Hallo
Ja es ist der realm abyssiche rat oder so viele lvl´n bereits wie ich z.B. also einfach mal online kommen "Grünefeder" anschreiben ich pack euch dann in meine f-liste und werde dann wenn die gilden satzung heute irgentwann steht euch anschreiben

MFG: Grünefeder


----------



## ReGarde (10. November 2007)

Shinokai-Untot Mage


----------



## Suepermann (10. November 2007)

Ich würd auch gern mitmachen, da ich den "alten" Content noch nie gesehen hab und 70er Funraids ja nicht das Wahre sind. 
Zeichnet sich ab, dass es zu wenig Healer/Tanks gibt, oder is egal was ich spiele ?

Edit: Dann spiel ich nen Dudu, der kann eh alles.


----------



## mrxxx007 (10. November 2007)

Also schamane sind gerade hoch im kurs 50% sind schamne tanks und priester sind mangelwahre genauso wie hexer und mage^^


----------



## ReGarde (10. November 2007)

also habe grad erfahren,dass es 50% schamys sind und es noch keine dudus gibt und wenige mages^^


----------



## e_NoD (10. November 2007)

Huhu,

Ich wäre natürlich auch dabei. Also entweder Krieger, Priester oder Jäger. (Krieger=Untot, Priester=Blutelf/Untot, Jäger=Orc)

Ps: Horde ftw und bitte nich auf Nozdormu da is bei mir schon alles voll von Hordechars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crawlix (10. November 2007)

lols erver down


----------



## Nonameno (10. November 2007)

was soll ich den machen?
schurke
mage (dann aber am liebsten ice wenn niemand was dagegen hat da ehts leveln noch schneller)
oder 
warlock? 

wäre aber entweder uc oder blut11 muss mic noch entscheiden ich werd aber probieren so schnell als irgend möglich aufzuholen

edit:
ich muss sagen ein Pala würd mich auch reizen und wenn dann aber um die ganzen kleinen durch inis zu ziehen für besseres equip das ich den dann vielleicht auf 70 hochlevel


----------



## mrxxx007 (10. November 2007)

Server waren nur kurz down jetzt ist wieder alles inordnung


----------



## jabor (10. November 2007)

is der abysische rat ein rp-server?


----------



## e_NoD (10. November 2007)

Okay ich hab mir jetz auch einen Orc Jäger auf AbsyDingsBums Rat erstellt. Name is Nazatrak.


----------



## Sylfa (10. November 2007)

Nonameno ich würd dir persöhnlich Hexenmeister/Magier/Priester/Druide empfehlen, such dirs aus, wird alles ziehmlich gleichermassen gebraucht.^^


----------



## Spritey (10. November 2007)

jabor schrieb:


> is der abysische rat ein rp-server?



jopp, ein rp-pvp-server ;>


----------



## jabor (10. November 2007)

juhu *freu*


----------



## e_NoD (10. November 2007)

Huhu nochmal, 
also gibt es jetzt schon einen Gilde? bzw wen muss ich anwispern um reinzukommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrxxx007 (10. November 2007)

Nein eine gilde gibt es bis jetzt noch nicht wir haben vor wenn finnski online kommt und mit ihm abzusprechen und dann die gilde aufzumachen Grünefeder anwispern^^


----------



## e_NoD (10. November 2007)

Okay, aber wenn möglich einen schönen (gescheiten) Namen, ich lege da viel Wert drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sprich nich sowas wie <wir sin Imba> oder <Kuschelbären>... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EneasArygos (10. November 2007)

Ein Kumpel und ich würden auch sehr wahrscheinlich mitmachen:

Ich - Schurke - Untot
Kumpel - Hexenmeister - Untot

Server wäre uns egal


----------



## psychoworld (10. November 2007)

Hallo

Ich finde die Idee wirklich super, und würde gerne mittmachen.

mfg Psychoworld


----------



## deadman200 (10. November 2007)

Wird ein geiles Projekt :-)


----------



## Frek01 (10. November 2007)

ich schreib ma hier nochma des selbe wie ich im forum geschrieben hab ich zitiere
"nabend,
werde nen 32er Magier transen und dann noch nen und noch nen krieger hochtwinken
habe mc(lead)/AQ20(lead)/ZG(lead)/BWL Clear und aq bis zu twins erfahrung und naxx paar wings

habe ne oldschool gilde auf meim main server schon ma probiert kam nich arg viel raus werde aber meine raidbank mitnehmen mit ua auch Sulfuronblock usw MC/aq

Will wenns geht einer der raidleader sein muss aber nich

Noch nich registriert hier aber 4info:
ICQ:290014872"


----------



## Spritey (10. November 2007)

sieht ja bis jetzt ganz gut aus, schon 50 leute.
meine frage wäre (immernoch XD) ob ich nun einen blutelf spielen darf/soll, da blutelfen ja vor bc noch net ins spiel integriert waren.

mfg


----------



## Laber (10. November 2007)

Auf welchem Server denn?


----------



## mrxxx007 (10. November 2007)

hallo
der realm heist der abyssiche rat oder so ähnlich

und ich habe mit Sy  abgemacht das wir wohl mit Blutelfen spielen weil uns eher die schwierigkeit wichtig ist und nicht die klassen/rasse


----------



## Ic3 (10. November 2007)

Hey ich wäre auch mit freuden dabei ;-)
oldschool > all^^

Holypala Blutelf oder Holy-/ShadowPriest UD


----------



## Spritey (10. November 2007)

mrxxx007 schrieb:


> und ich habe mit Sy  abgemacht das wir wohl mit Blutelfen spielen weil uns eher die schwierigkeit wichtig ist und nicht die klassen/rasse



find ich gut ;D 
ich hatte schon überlegt ob ich einen trollhunter spiele, aber so werde ich wohl doch beim protpala bleiben *freuz*

mfg


----------



## Gorna (10. November 2007)

Ich wäre dabei,dauert ja eh noch bissl denke mal das ich blutelf spiele und ehm welche klasse mal gucken  mage oder so.joa mage trag mal ein


----------



## ESRB (10. November 2007)

Hallo
Ich wäre gerne dabei, bin zwar erst 16 aber ich hoffe, das geht klar.
Ich weiss noch nicht genau, was ich spielen werde. Bitte schreibt mir per PM, wenn ich dabein sein kann und dann werde ich mich dann entscheiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (10. November 2007)

Ich denke ich mach da auch mit werde dann denk ich mal einen Untote mage spielen ist aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## finnski (10. November 2007)

so bin jetzt on brauch aber noch 2 stimmen für die gilde!!! 

Und schreibt mal pls ins forum ein par forschläge! (aura anwispern für inv und so)


----------



## Prêmutos112 (10. November 2007)

Hy,

habe auf dem Aby-Rat-Server mir nen Untoten Hexenmeister erstellt, mit Namen Prêmutos, bitte in F-Liste aufnehmen und Bescheid sagen wenn Gilde steht. Dank im voraus. 

MfG


----------



## mrxxx007 (10. November 2007)

hallo eine frohe botschaft die Gilde steht!

Wir heißen "Instinct"  einfach die leute anwispern sie werden euch weiter helfen!

MFG: Grünefeder


----------



## Death Walking Terror (10. November 2007)

Könnte meinen Lvl 57 Weiblich Taurenhunter MM Skillung Transen aber ich weis nicht ob ich so für den RP geschaffen bin :/


----------



## Gorna (10. November 2007)

Also sind blutelfen jetzt erlaubt???


----------



## Subby1 (10. November 2007)

Hallo

Eine Frage welche Klassen sucht ihr hauptsächlich noch ? 
Würde gerne wieder den alten Content zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüsse


----------



## The Holy Paladin (10. November 2007)

Würde wohl auch einsteigen wenn ihr noch Tanks suchen würdet ?


----------



## Nonameno (10. November 2007)

ESRB schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich wäre gerne dabei, bin zwar erst 16 aber ich hoffe, das geht klar.


das alter spielt eine rolle?
dann sollte ich wohl erwähnen das ich auch erst in 4 monaten 18 werde...
darf ich mitmachen oder nicht?
ich mein... ich fang ja eh erst im dezember an dann sinds schon nurnoch 3 monate  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würde mich aber sehr freuen wenn ihr mich trotzdem aufnehmen würdet
fürs RP bin ich nich tsonderlich geschaffen auf horde seite kenn ich ich nich so aus... da machen Zwerge immernoch am  meisten spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich werd mein bestes geben als UD


----------



## Spritey (10. November 2007)

Subby1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Eine Frage welche Klassen sucht ihr hauptsächlich noch ?
> Würde gerne wieder den alten Content zocken
> ...



einfach mal ersten post anschauen, da stehen die klassen die schon vorhanden sind. und dann nimmste einfach eine klasse die nicht sooo doll vertreten ist ;D

mfg


----------



## Lefarian (10. November 2007)

Ich finde das auch ne echt coole Sachen und würde mich auch melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werd einen Tauren Krieger,Dudu oder Schami spielen.


----------



## Flapp (10. November 2007)

auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blutelf Hexer/Mage/Priester


----------



## ESRB (10. November 2007)

das alter spielt eine rolle?
dann sollte ich wohl erwähnen das ich auch erst in 4 monaten 18 werde...
darf ich mitmachen oder nicht?

Ka ob das alter eine Rolle spielt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab mal gedacht ich schreibe mal ein alter hin. Aber ich hoffe es spielt keine Rolle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (10. November 2007)

Also für mich kleine änderung an der zeit sache...^^

ich werde wohl den rpietse roder tank ( je nachdem was ich nehme) sehr intensiv zocken ( wenn man es so bei meiner geringen online zeit sagen kann^^) da sich in meinem rl in letzter zeit sehr viel getan hat un ich deswegen einfach keine zeit mehr für kara un zul aman raiden habe^^ un auch keine lust also nachdem ich jetzt wow neu installiert habe un gerade a patchen bin ( un das die ganze nacht tun werde T_T) hoffe ich das das was wird da wir ja scho 50man sin^^ also ich persönlich würde gerne en priester machen da ichs einfach ma testen will un naja ich auf nathrezim ausserdem en krieger twink habe ( wenn auch erst lvl 14 aber ich weiß0 wies geht un finde priester viel interessanter^^) desweiteren en tipp an die die bc haben in azeroth bis lvl 60 zu kommen dauert ewig also ich werds wen wahrscheinlich so machen das ich lvl 58 bis lvl 60 auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel mache da das zum einen in 5stunden geht ( oderkürzer jenachdem wie schnell man questet) un ausserdem schonmal sehr gute quaalitative beutte gibt^^ bis dannhf wir sehen usn ingame^^


----------



## Chaoskaot (10. November 2007)

Also finde die Sache richtig geil!!!
Da ich mit meinem main zwar schon lvl 70 bin aber immer mit den guten mithalten ist
halt auch ein zeitsache, deshalbe will ich das unterstützen und werde 
wahrscheinlich als 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tauren Krieger


----------



## mrxxx007 (10. November 2007)

Thunderlady schrieb:


> Also für mich kleine änderung an der zeit sache...^^
> 
> ich werde wohl den rpietse roder tank ( je nachdem was ich nehme) sehr intensiv zocken ( wenn man es so bei meiner geringen online zeit sagen kann^^) da sich in meinem rl in letzter zeit sehr viel getan hat un ich deswegen einfach keine zeit mehr für kara un zul aman raiden habe^^ un auch keine lust also nachdem ich jetzt wow neu installiert habe un gerade a patchen bin ( un das die ganze nacht tun werde T_T) hoffe ich das das was wird da wir ja scho 50man sin^^ also ich persönlich würde gerne en priester machen da ichs einfach ma testen will un naja ich auf nathrezim ausserdem en krieger twink habe ( wenn auch erst lvl 14 aber ich weiß0 wies geht un finde priester viel interessanter^^) desweiteren en tipp an die die bc haben in azeroth bis lvl 60 zu kommen dauert ewig also ich werds wen wahrscheinlich so machen das ich lvl 58 bis lvl 60 auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel mache da das zum einen in 5stunden geht ( oderkürzer jenachdem wie schnell man questet) un ausserdem schonmal sehr gute quaalitative beutte gibt^^ bis dannhf wir sehen usn ingame^^




also ich denke das wir zu regelm machen werden das man keine scherbenwelt sachen im raid benutzen darf.
Alter spielt keine rolle man sollte einfach wissen wie man sich benimmt!

MFG: Grünefeder


----------



## Thunderlady (10. November 2007)

qu werde ich da dann trotzdem weils einfach shcneller geht naja gut fest steht etz es wird en priester gibt schon krieger überfluss^^ ausserdem ahb ich kei tank qualis ich denke ma fürs qu werde ich shadow spielen wnen ich 60 bin oder eher wenn wir 60sin guck ich dann ma ob healer gebraucht werden wenn ja skill ich um wenn net bleib ich en shadow priestör^^ aalso kann eintragen priester^^ nennen werde ich den von shadowfury^^

Edit: oder einfach nur stalker kA weil mit dme namen shadoefury zu heilen is au sinnlos o.O anja ma sehen melde mich dann 

MfG


----------



## Thoor (10. November 2007)

Ich kandidiere hiermit wie schon öfters erwähnt mit meinem UD schurken Sukar als Klassenleiter(Applaus Applaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  und schlage

Grünefeder als Warri klassenleiter
Den ersteller Des Thread weiss den namen net mehr:/ als hunter Leiter
und Azeroth als schamileiter vor:O

So long bin ma off und gn8 bis morgen


----------



## Coriace (10. November 2007)

*mich auch mal meld*
Coriace - Blutelf - Jäger

[Hab bisher noch keinen Hordler über lvl 30 gebracht und noch nie BE gespielt - wäre also nett wenn ich vor allem bis lvl 10 n paar Tipps von 'echten' Hordis bekommen könnte.]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*alle Angaben ohne Gewähr - vll.wirds auch en Taure*


----------



## Thunderlady (10. November 2007)

Coriace schrieb:


> *mich auch mal meld*
> Coriace - Blutelf - Jäger
> 
> [Hab bisher noch keinen Hordler über lvl 30 gebracht und noch nie BE gespielt - wäre also nett wenn ich vor allem bis lvl 10 n paar Tipps von 'echten' Hordis bekommen könnte.]
> ...




folgender tipp also volksfähigkeiten sin bei tauren doch stampfer un bei blutelfen?? kA aber aufjedenfall folgendes machen bis lvl 60 unbedingt bm skillen fürs lvln is das da sbeste was geht mit 60 dann gucken wieviele hunter wir sin un evtl umskilln auf treff die ersten 10lvl einfach druchklopppen un qu^^


----------



## Coriace (10. November 2007)

Thunderlady schrieb:


> folgender tipp also volksfähigkeiten sin bei tauren doch stampfer un bei blutelfen?? kA aber aufjedenfall folgendes machen bis lvl 60 unbedingt bm skillen fürs lvln is das da sbeste was geht mit 60 dann gucken wieviele hunter wir sin un evtl umskilln auf treff die ersten 10lvl einfach druchklopppen un qu^^



Thx aber Klassen kenne ich eigtl.alle und gespielt hab ich sie auch fast alle bis lvl 30. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinte eher so Dinge wie 'Wo is Silbermond? / Wtf wie komm ich ins Brachland?' bzw. 'Gibt's wirklich keine Alternative zu Brachland' o.ä. also so kurze IGM Fragen halt zur Horde bzw. BE (:
Trotzdem danke für deinen gutgemeinten Rat.


----------



## Thunderlady (10. November 2007)

Coriace schrieb:


> Thx aber Klassen kenne ich eigtl.alle und gespielt hab ich sie auch fast alle bis lvl 30.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nadann hab ich  keine tipps bin lvl 70er ali^^ aber tipp besorg dir cartographer oder wie da sheißt da werde gebiete für dein lvl angezeigt dann klickste auf brachland dann komtm z.B wenn du in silbermond bist > gebiet danach> gebiet danach etc^^ oder so en addon wo gerade komplette karte uffgedeckt ist^^


----------



## Coriace (10. November 2007)

Thunderlady schrieb:


> nadann hab ich  keine tipps bin lvl 70er ali^^ aber tipp besorg dir cartographer oder wie da sheißt da werde gebiete für dein lvl angezeigt dann klickste auf brachland dann komtm z.B wenn du in silbermond bist > gebiet danach> gebiet danach etc^^ oder so en addon wo gerade komplette karte uffgedeckt ist^^



Jopp hab ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wann gehts denn eigtl.los? Erst mit dem Patch oder wird schon jetzt angefangen zu leveln?


----------



## Halo29 (10. November 2007)

Bin auch dabei. Dudu oder Hunter ma schauen, alle anderen Klassen hab ich eigentlich schon hoch gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PS: GEILE IDEE!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (10. November 2007)

Coriace schrieb:


> Jopp hab ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 ha scho angefangen^^ ich fnage auch in 30min oder so an^^ dann is endlich fertig gepatched^^ nach neuisntall^^ melde mich dann ma hoffe einer mit invite rechten is on :S


----------



## artificial (11. November 2007)

Find die Idee genial, da ich mit BC eh nicht viel anfangen kann.
Falls ihr noch jemand sucht, hätte ich Bock mit ner UD Schurkin mitzumachen. (Zur Not auch Magier/Hexenmeister, muss aber nicht sein^^)

Würde mich dann morgen mal ingame melden.


----------



## Tahlo (11. November 2007)

NA bei sowas muss ich auch mitmachen .. da ich das alte content immer noch am bessten finde =)
Ich würde dann einen Untoten Schurken hochziehen ´( zur not würde ich auch einen Hexxer / Jäger / Paladin hoch ziehen ) ... mich würde aber ma interesieren auf welchen server du die gilde gründen willst ?

Mfg Tahlo


----------



## Roxxhy (11. November 2007)

Serverer abyssische Rat

Es geht schon los also macht nen neuen Char und auf gehts!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (11. November 2007)

bin doch kein untoter mage sondern Tauren dudu ^^


----------



## snooze.G5 (11. November 2007)

bin zwar ally und hab keinen plan von horde 

aber ich würd mich an einem tauren druide versuchen

moonkin ftw


----------



## Lorya (11. November 2007)

ehm

Hexenmeister - Untoter

Ich würde mich auch gerne dem Management anschließen, auch sehr Aktiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich schlage folgenden Server vor: Un'Goro, von Blizzard ein empfohlener PvP Realm, nicht überfüllt und wenn wir uns dem 60er Content widmen, dann ist das ein absolut akzeptabler Realm.


----------



## mrxxx007 (11. November 2007)

tut mir leid realm und gilde stehn bereits!

Realm: Der Abyssiche Rat

Gilden Name: Instinct

Leiter: Aura


grob benötig werden noch druiden hexer krieger priester/paladine


----------



## TieViper (11. November 2007)

würde mitmachen als Untote Schattenpriesterin

hab schonmal nen Char erstellt mit Namen: Chiora


----------



## Aratosao (11. November 2007)

Sylfa schrieb:


> Soa also nachdem ich beide Lvl 60 Threads gelesen habe wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen ob ihr einfach mit einen Char auf einem abgesprochenem Realm anfangen möchtet (persöhnlicher favo. Horde), wo dann eben diese Gruppe eine Gilde gründet und gemeinsam sich einen 60er aufzieht, und dauf diesen 'alten' Content spezialisiert.
> Gibt nur ein Problem was ich sehe, un dis wäre das man nach all dem Geraide irgendwann doch 61 oder so erreicht, was dann wieder lame käme. Aber nja dis erstma nich als Hauptproblem ansehen.
> 
> Meldet euch, ruhig, schreibt eure Klasse die ihr erstellen möchtet in den Post, ich werde dies dann in einer Liste zusammenfassen und sagen wir mal wenn da wirklich 30 aktive Leute zusammenkämen, wäre das ja schonmal ein Anfang.
> ...


Ich bin auf Jeden fall dabei mit nem Priest/Pala/Tank!!!! MFG Ara


----------



## crawlix (11. November 2007)

seit ihr on dann komm ich auch ^^ ?
gretz an das team


----------



## Bêrserker29 (11. November 2007)

bin dabei mit untoter hexa 

name  Maledictiøn


----------



## Thoor (11. November 2007)

Ich hab einen "Fehler"bemerkt

Wenn man 60 ist und raidet wird man KEIN lvl up bekommen, aber man kann dann wohl auch net Scholo oder sonst ne 5er ini gehen weil da gitbs EP und da muss man schlussendlich hin für die Qs(seinns nun PRe qs oder seiens WL epic mount qs)


----------



## DarkSaph (11. November 2007)

Also ich könnt nen Tauren-Schami machen! Da ich im Moment sowieso nur selten mit dem Main zum raiden komme kann ich mir so nen hübschen Twink machen.

Edit: Ich hab jetzt nen Tauren-Schami auf AbyRat. Der heißt Rugurar.


----------



## mrxxx007 (11. November 2007)

Zum Thema lvl up....
man kann ja versuchen sich von nen paar 70ern durch die instanzen ziehn zu lassen klar das ist zwar kein feeling aber man hat schonal das equip außerdem kann man wenn man nur auf das equip heiß ist welches in der instanz dropt auch einen raid aufmachen mit 5 leuten man bekomtm wesendlich weniger ep! nur eldier dropen dann keien quest gegenstände

MFG: Grünefeder


----------



## Arahtor (11. November 2007)

Ich finde es echt cool das sich so viele gemeldet haben. Wir werden sowas von rocken.  Einfach Karako ancshreiben falls Grünefeder mal nicht on ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Üfff, also sorry, wenn ich mir nicht alle posts durchgelesen habe. Vielleicht könnte man in dem Eröffnungspost mal ein paar aktuelle Sachen notieren und nicht nur, wer dabei ist. Zum Beispiel:

Wie soll die Gilde heißen?

Gibt es eine hp zu der Gilde?

TS?

Naja, halt das übliche.

Ich wäre mit einer Blutelfin Magierin dabei. Name: Lacinia


----------



## Sylfa (11. November 2007)

Huntara hab deine Ratschläge entgegen genommen und den Firstpost etwas konfiguriert. Zudem hätt ich eine Frage, ob man mit einem Account wo BC nicht freigeschaltet ist trotzdem in Azeroth Lvl 61 erreichen kann oder ist dort die Lvl sperre noch drin?

mfg Sylfa


----------



## Thoor (11. November 2007)

Sylfa schrieb:


> Huntara hab deine Ratschläge entgegen genommen und den Firstpost etwas konfiguriert. Zudem hätt ich eine Frage, ob man mit einem Account wo BC nicht freigeschaltet ist trotzdem in Azeroth Lvl 61 erreichen kann oder ist dort die Lvl sperre noch drin?
> 
> mfg Sylfa


Ne geht net, ohne BC hast du einfach ganz normal Pre BC einfach Leute die Zb Blutelfen sehen siehst, kannst aber keinen machen, und das Levelcap ist noch immer auf lvl 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab einen "Fehler"bemerkt
> 
> Wenn man 60 ist und raidet wird man KEIN lvl up bekommen, aber man kann dann wohl auch net Scholo oder sonst ne 5er ini gehen weil da gitbs EP und da muss man schlussendlich hin für die Qs(seinns nun PRe qs oder seiens WL epic mount qs)



Selbst im Raid kann man lvlen, auch wenn es sehr lange dauert, oder?

Kann man es nicht so einrichten, das man erstmal auf dem lvl 60 Stand bleibt, aber falls man
doch lvl 70 wird, ist es auch nicht weiterhin schlimm?
Ich versteh um was es hier geht, lvl 70 ist auch nicht das Ziel, aber ich denke, das es sich auf Dauer verlaufen wird.

Und BC dafür deinstallieren, ist für Paladine sehr schlecht, denn die könnten gar nicht mitkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Danke an Sylfa für's editieren, ist sehr übersichtlich, aber vllt. noch mal eine klare Ansage im Einführungsthread, wie es mit BC, etc. ausschaut.

Sorry, das ich mir die anderen SEiten nicht durchlese, aber hab heut Kopfweh...


----------



## mrxxx007 (11. November 2007)

Also nochmal eine zusammen fassung!!!
Zum 1 die Gilde steht bereits wir sind schon fleisig am leveln!!!
Momentan sind wir 45 member in der gilde

Der name der gilde ist: Instinct

Gildenleiter ist: Aura

Ts wird in den nächsten 24std folgen hp mit forum sind in arbeit!

Und ich denke nicht das sich das letzdendlich auf lvl 70 verlaufen wird mal ganz erlich man braucht doch schon lange mit bc von lvl 60-70 dafür müssten wir wirklich unzählbar oft raiden gehn!Zu den instanzen ich habe es schon häufer erwähnt es ist möglich mit 5 leuten einen raid aufzumachen wodurch zwar die questgegenstände nicht mehr dropen aber man auch weniger ep bekommt letzdendlich brauchen wir eh nur das equip für MC und in MC sind wir 40 leute also die ep durch 40 das dauert wirklich ewig und wenn sich alle ghemeinsam bemühen auf 60 zu bleiben klappt das auch!!!Und wenn einer halt lvl 61 wird es ist kein welt untergang er lässt einfach sein non bc equip an die 100hp mehr oder 100manapunkte ich glaub nicht das das so kleinkariert gesehn wird


MFG: Grünefeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorna (11. November 2007)

Verbesserung:Kein mage sondern blutelf schurke name ist Entros


----------



## Ashraan (11. November 2007)

Bin auch dabei erstelle mir ein Druiden Taure mit Namen Kantate! bei Bedarf auch Schami


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

mrxxx007 schrieb:


> Also nochmal eine zusammen fassung!!!
> Zum 1 die Gilde steht bereits wir sind schon fleisig am leveln!!!
> Momentan sind wir 45 member in der gilde
> 
> ...



Du brauchst hier keine Zusammenfassung zu schreiben. Sorry, wenn ich Dich damit wohl genervt habe, aber der Threadersteller hat schon eine Zusammenfassung im Eröffnungsthread editiert (siehe mein post von vorher).

Streicht mich bitte von der Liste. Ich glaub da leider nicht dran, aber viel Glück Euch und so....


----------



## JenixLuu (11. November 2007)

Hi!!

Ich hoffe ich kann auch noch bei euch mitmachen, bin sehr aktiver Spieler und habe ein sehr großes Interesse an dem 60er Content! Ich werde Druide / Krieger, ich schreib dich nachher mal an!


----------



## Subby1 (11. November 2007)

Hallo 

Ich würde mich da gerne anschliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe nen ud hexer aufm Server zwar erst 27 aber ich denke sollte gehen. Würde mich noch heute melden so gegen den späteren Abend. 

Grüsse


----------



## raptorious (11. November 2007)

ich finde die idee saumäßg gut! aba glaub mir eins, lvl up wirst du ned durchs raiden bekommen^^wenn ihr noch einen braucht /w me aufm server dethecus wäre echt cool. (name:raptorius)

horde 4tw^^


----------



## e_NoD (11. November 2007)

Was heißt hier erst lvl 27? Wir sin alle momentan noch niedriger da wir die gestern oda so erst aufgemacht haben. Also mit 27 wärst momentan noch der Höchste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tugark (11. November 2007)

Frage: Soll ich wirklich nen Schurken machen oder doch lieber nen Holy Priest (natürlich shadow zum leveln^^)? Mir ist's egal, sagt, was ihr am dringendsten braucht. Mag beide Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann wohl Ende nächste Woche anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maythay (11. November 2007)

ich werde mir das auf jeden fall mal anschauen warscheinlich dann als heiler(was für eine klasse weis ich noch nicht ziehe aber pala oder priester in betracht^^)


----------



## finnski (11. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Selbst im Raid kann man lvlen, auch wenn es sehr lange dauert, oder?
> 
> Kann man es nicht so einrichten, das man erstmal auf dem lvl 60 Stand bleibt, aber falls man
> doch lvl 70 wird, ist es auch nicht weiterhin schlimm?
> ...




glaube man levelt max bis 68 dürch scholo strat und die raids (das dauert aber sicher sehr lange) und ich hoffe mal das keiner in die bc länder zum questen geht weil das nicht erlaupt ist!


----------



## Shaure (11. November 2007)

ich würde nen priester/heilig spielen...volk weis ich nicht....name devion


----------



## Shaure (11. November 2007)

ach...und durch mehr als 6 personen raids kriegt man keine xp mehr...und durch strat/scholo/brt/lbrs 61 zu werden is schier unmöglich^^


----------



## Soramac (11. November 2007)

Die Gilde ist seit 1 Tag aktiv und wir sind zurzeit 60 Mitglieder!!!


----------



## Lungodan (11. November 2007)

Bin dabei, wird n Schami namens Drúan.


----------



## Sikila (11. November 2007)

Ich bin auch dabei spiele Untoter Mage

oh ja name wenn den noch nicht gibt Sikila


----------



## finnski (11. November 2007)

So haben zur zeit pala mangel da werden gern noch welche aufgenommen hexer/priester/schamis sind wir voll!!! Bei denanderen klassen sind noch so 1-2 plätze frei! In 2 Wochen wird aussortiert wer inacktiv ist und so und dann hat man die chase wieder eingeladen zu werden!


----------



## Thoor (11. November 2007)

finnski schrieb:


> So haben zur zeit pala mangel da werden gern noch welche aufgenommen hexer/priester/schamis sind wir voll!!! Bei denanderen klassen sind noch so 1-2 plätze frei! In 2 Wochen wird aussortiert wer inacktiv ist und so und dann hat man die chase wieder eingeladen zu werden!



Ok ich werde mich dem Gebiet pala widmen:OIch fang nen Blutelf pala an:O


----------



## Thoor (11. November 2007)

Aktuell Aufnahmestop


----------



## MrMichi (11. November 2007)

werde mir im laufe der nächsten Woche mein Hexxer rüberziehen auf de Abysische und bring ihn dann auf 60 ( müsste ja eigentlich noch ein plätzchen frei sein für mich^^ da ich mich schon von anfang gemeldet habe nur keine zeit zur zeit was zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Thalissan (11. November 2007)

Ich hätte auch großes Intresse daran weil The Burning Crusade für mich einfach zu früh kam und ich keine Lust habe den "alten" Content mit nen paar 70gern durchzuspielen und man auf meinem Realm eh keine Gruppe dafür finden würde.

Also ich wäre auf jeden fall dabei Realm egal als Thalissan - Untoter Magier.

MfG


----------



## Rakyo (11. November 2007)

Joa ich würde auch gerne mitmachen^^

Rakyo - Schurke - Untoter (M)


----------



## finnski (12. November 2007)

Laden doch noch 10-20 leute ein! zur zeit ist keiner on der laden kann da ich jetzt pennen geh einfach morgen mal rein schaun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habs in die gildennachricht geschrieben also die die laden können sollten bescheit wissen!


----------



## Leibniz (12. November 2007)

ich würde auch gerne mitmachen, nur leider bin ich auf Frostwolf und hole mir derzeit meine Ehre zusammen fürs Rank 14 Set. Bin 59 Warri


----------



## Zerstus (12. November 2007)

Würde mich gerne Euch anschließen. Würde mir gerne einen Schami erstellen (Elementar bevorzugt ansonsten auch Heilschami)


----------



## Schamll (12. November 2007)

jo wie ich sehe sind wir schon sehr viele wenn jemand fragen hat kann er auch mich ingame anwispern heisse grankul also hoffe es kommen noch mehr


----------



## finnski (12. November 2007)

für alle die in die gilde wollen!!!! Habe mich entschlossen doch einen magier zu zocken! Wenn ihr in die gilde wollt nicht mehr aura sondern *domilia* anschreiben!!!!


----------



## Tschazera (12. November 2007)

finnski schrieb:


> für alle die in die gilde wollen!!!! Habe mich entschlossen doch einen magier zu zocken! Wenn ihr in die gilde wollt nicht mehr aura sondern *domilia* anschreiben!!!!


Ich erbitte um die Schließung für diesen Thread. Die Gilde wurde gegründet, ein Thread dazu gibt es auch schon, und damit aus diesem Thread hier kein Spam/Flame Thread wird, sollte denn mal lieber schnell schließen^^.


----------



## Yalane! (13. November 2007)

Werden denn noch neue Member aufgenommen?
Habe diesen Threat leider zu spät gesehen und bin aber auch hier im Forum selten aktiv.

Ansonsten würde ich gerne einen Ud Male Priest spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aribef (13. November 2007)

OK hab mir jetzt nen Tauren Feral-Dudu vorgenommen, name: Ariboar ich whisper für invite bis dato


----------



## finnski (14. November 2007)

Yalane! schrieb:


> Werden denn noch neue Member aufgenommen?
> Habe diesen Threat leider zu spät gesehen und bin aber auch hier im Forum selten aktiv.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich gerne einen Ud Male Priest spielen.
> ...




jop wird alles genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Dezember 2007)

Wie sieht's aus? Gilde noch aktiv und so? Meine Tauren Schamanin hat mittlerweile Lvl 54 und sucht verzweifelt nach Leuten für die Blackrockttiefen u.ä.
Hab mal die angegebenen Ansprechpartner grad in mein Fl gepackt (Aura gibt es laur Meldung nicht^^) und werde diese terrorisieren sobald einer on kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VsFs (6. Dezember 2007)

Aktiv wüd ich nicht sagen, nur ein paar sind geblieben. Die anderen haben den Server gewechselt und sich einer bestehenden Non-BC Gilde angeschlossen. Habens noch net mal geschafft die Gildenleitung abzugeben..


----------



## nalcarya (6. Dezember 2007)

Hm, sehr schade


----------

